# Squirrel Poachers



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Saw on news feed this AM a group of poachers had killed hundreds of squirrel in Missouri. DNR had them all spread out on tarps. The squirrels were “black”, article went on to say squirrel were charred. They said this was alternative to skinning, charring off hair. I’ve never herd tell of that one. 
I was wondering if these hunters were some kind of tribesmen from Asia or Africa, even South America. There are cultures that do this type of thing. Even more likely is somebody who has a market for such carcasses doing it for profit. Looks to me eating squirrel prepared this way would kill a normal American. 
It stated hunters were non residents, they never go as far to tell you they are illegals. There is something squirrelly about this story.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh yummy. Nothing more appetizing than the smell of burnt hair. I’ve seen it done on pigs and yotes. No thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think this happened about a year ago? Based on shows like Bizarre Foods, I think its common practice in Asian rice patty areas to prepare rodents by charring the hair off. Seems like I’ve seen that several times. Though I don’t know why it would kill anyone.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I remember over 20yrs ago Metro Parks PD and DNR brought into the jail 6-8 Asian males. They had pick-up loads of muscles in the shells from Mad River (Huffman Dam area). They owned restaurants from Cincinnati and Kentucky. Probably the same ones today that fish the north ramp dock of Caesars filling baskets with tiny crappie.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Drm50,
I found Some articles on the poaching, dated Sept. 2021, 16 guys, 471 squirrels, in 2 days I think!,
must be “ park” squirrels?!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> I think this happened about a year ago? Based on shows like Bizarre Foods, I think its common practice in Asian rice patty areas to prepare rodents by charring the hair off. Seems like I’ve seen that several times. Though I don’t know why it would kill anyone.


lol.. It wouldn't… And the previous post about killing a "normal American" is just an example of ethnocentrism at its finest.
Throughout the entire, and I mean the entire, world… There is less than 0.1% difference in the way the human body and physiologic functions actually differ, Regardless of race, nationality, size , shape, weight or geographical location.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, I beg to differ. Vampires get the runs from some of this 3rd world stuff. Most people doing this type of poaching are in it strictly for money. How they handle food items may not kill you but can make you mighty sick. Leave it to some WOKE to make an issue out of something everyone understood.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here is pic from Goggle news feed: Guts in ???


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> Here is pic from Goggle news feed: Guts in ???
> View attachment 493961


#1) the ethnocentrism remark is not an insult… Take off your sensitive outfit Nancy

#2) Learn to use the zoom function on your keyboard… Looks gutted to me

#3) And just like everyone else here, i feel poaching is freaking stupid and they should all be sent to jail, I totally agree.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is always one, there is no way to avoid them.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

That squirrel population was culturally enriched...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> Here is pic from Goggle news feed: Guts in ???
> View attachment 493961


Gives a whole new meaning to the term "tree rats"!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

9Left said:


> lol.. It wouldn't… And the previous post about killing a "normal American" is just an example of ethnocentrism at its finest.
> Throughout the entire, and I mean the entire, world… There is less than 0.1% difference in the way the human body and physiologic functions actually differ, Regardless of race, nationality, size , shape, weight or geographical location.


Except some immune systems are stronger than others from being exposed to different bacteria and organisms.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sean Ebra said:


> Except some immune systems are stronger than others from being exposed to different bacteria and organisms.


Nope I'm sorry you are wrong on that..Tcells , memory, and white blood cells are the exact damn same every person on the planet
( disease processes aside)..."Stronger" immune system's are just a matter of whether or not a person has been exposed to something more than another person… But the overall immune response is the exact same between those people.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

9Left said:


> Nope I'm sorry you are wrong on that..Tcells , memory, and white blood cells are the exact damn same every person on the planet
> ( disease processes aside)..."Stronger" immune system's are just a matter of whether or not a person has been exposed to something more than another person… But the overall immune response is the exact same between those people.


Third world countries ...."exposed". Yep. The answer was in your reply.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think that I would have diarrhea if I ate any of the squirrels shown in that picture.


----------

